# cork bark and mold



## critterz (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a problem with mold on cork bark? I set up two 4 cup jars with bed-a-beast and 2 small pieces of bark (bought new from Petco.), and after letting them sit a couple days I noticed mold on the inside of the bark.    So I removed the bark and soaked in a mild bleach mixture, making sure to use new substrate and throughly wash the jars, to kill all the spores. After setting up the enclosures and letting them sit another couple days, the mold came back.   Needless to say I am not risking my T's life in with that bark. Just wondering if anyone has had similair problems. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't have any experience with cork bak, but what is the humidity level? Is there enough ventilation? I use 100% Sphagnum peat moss and for hide is a small flower pot.My T doesn't need much humidity, soo I don't know much about mold. The mold reason is exactly the reason why I don't use cork bark. :?


----------



## critterz (Feb 28, 2005)

The spider is a juvy P. irmina. Yes, I believe the ventilation is adequate. I have drilled several dozen 1/16 to 1/8 holes in the lid to the jar. the humdity is high, but that is required for the species. I just found it odd that even the bleach didn't kill the mold.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bleahc doesn't always kill everything. Sometimes is just takes care of the growing modl, but not the spores. They could also be floating the air :? So this might explain something :wall:


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 28, 2005)

critterz said:
			
		

> The spider is a juvy P. irmina. Yes, I believe the ventilation is adequate. I have drilled several dozen 1/16 to 1/8 holes in the lid to the jar. the humdity is high, but that is required for the species. I just found it odd that even the bleach didn't kill the mold.


I just keep the water bowl full for my P. irminia. She is fine. Humidity is overrated. Just use a water bowl. Keep it away from the cork bark. Mine is on the opposite side of the enclosure.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 28, 2005)

YES I had these problem before ... now I keep pretty dry with a large water ... all my problem are solved


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 28, 2005)

i myself had this problem in the beginning, ive noticed that moist or "wet" substrate will cause this.  like the others have said dry substrate and a water dish is fine humidity most of time is overrated. and IMO a good misting every once in a while.  i usually mist really good like once or twice a month.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Feb 28, 2005)

Mold spores are near indestructable.  They're built to withstand pretty much anything - freezing temperatures even - and pretty much the only thing that affects them is the proper growing environment - when they grow into mold.  I have a huge slab of cork bark in with my subadult P. irminia, and the humidity in there is pretty high I think, although there isn't a gauge in there.  The soil is dry, as is the cork bark though, but there is a water dish in there too.  Stagnant air will also cause mold spores to grow fast.  If there is condensation or anything on the inside of the cage it will promote mold growth.  I used to have trouble with my water dragon cages and mold on their climbing grapevine brances, but finally got rid of it by cooking the wood in the oven at 450 for 5 hours.  And a complete substrate change...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## becca81 (Feb 28, 2005)

I had the same problem with pieces of cork bark and finally just got some tiny flower pots for hides.  Of course, since yours is an arboreal you may want to get some fake plants with a good stiff stem.


----------

